# New Switch update version 8.0.1 available



## Godofcheese (Apr 24, 2019)

Gotta love that stability!


----------



## DiJornios (Apr 24, 2019)

You're too slow!


----------



## NFates (Apr 24, 2019)

Remember kids, when an earthquake happens, take refuge under your Switch and aside your 3DS. A gravitational field generated by s t a b i l i t y will repel any upcoming danger.


----------



## SkittleDash (Apr 24, 2019)

Such stability. My Switch is now bulletproof.


----------



## ImSoHandsome (Apr 24, 2019)

Oh come on, I just updated my switch.


----------



## ihaveahax (Apr 24, 2019)

It's most likely only a fix for the de Blob crash in 8.0.0.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 24, 2019)

I was wondering why the last update tasted so stale, now I know why. It needs more stability!


----------



## b17bomber (Apr 24, 2019)

I'm guessing they remembered to burn an efuse this time?


----------



## chartube12 (Apr 24, 2019)

At this rate the Switch will “achieve” a higher version number than the Nintendo 3DS and New N3DS


----------



## DiscostewSM (Apr 24, 2019)

b17bomber said:


> I'm guessing they remembered to burn an efuse this time?


I was just thinking that.


----------



## RattletraPM (Apr 24, 2019)

Apparently 8.0.1 doesn't change much when it comes to homebrew and CFW support. @SciresM was able to boot Atmosphère right off the bat, he confirmed HBL works and the titles that got updated don't get in AMS' way.



Spoiler: Source (from ReSwitched's Discord server):















Even if the new OFW seems like it's literally nothing™ I'd personally wait for further confirmation to update on patched switches just for extra safety (and of course _avoid any update like the plague if you're on <8.0.0)_ while non-patched units should be fine.


----------



## huma_dawii (Apr 24, 2019)

This is the FUSE they forgot to burn on 8.0 I hope you all learn the lesson now.

Edit: Apparently they didn't learn their lesson xD


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 24, 2019)

b17bomber said:


> I'm guessing they remembered to burn an efuse this time?





huma_dawii said:


> This is the FUSE they forgot to burn on 8.0 I hope you all learn the lesson now.


Nope, FIRM title wasn't updated, no fuses burnt.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Apr 24, 2019)

Yup, im with you, im 99.9% sure that is just to burn the fuse.
Edit: oh well.


----------



## limpbiz411 (Apr 24, 2019)

not as stable as the 3ds but we're getting there


----------



## MikaDubbz (Apr 24, 2019)

Wish they'd just call these vulnerability patches. We all know what they mean by stability and it just sounds so silly worded that way.


----------



## CoolStarDood (Apr 24, 2019)

*STABILITY

*


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 24, 2019)

MikaDubbz said:


> Wish they'd just call these vulnerability patches. We all know what they mean by stability and it just sounds so silly worded that way.


This one's likely to fix DeBlob though.


----------



## supergamer368 (Apr 24, 2019)

something something stability joke. wonder when an update will bring actual, _good _features that people actually want.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Apr 24, 2019)

After updating I accidentally dropped my switch, finding out it was so stable it fixed itself into the air molecules, it's still fixated in the air and I don't know how to stop it.


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 24, 2019)

Haha, I have you now Nintendo. I have achieved a state of instability so extreme you can not combat me with your stability anymore.


----------



## ParzivalWolfram (Apr 24, 2019)

supergamer368 said:


> something something stability joke. wonder when an update will bring actual, _good _features that people actually want.


I can guarantee you that that's not gonna happen till we get squashed under their corporate boot like the Filthy Pirate Scum™ we are.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



limpbiz411 said:


> not as stable as the 3ds but we're getting there


the 3DS is so stable I can't believe they started at bare metal on the system.


NONE OF IT MAKES SENSE WHY IS THE SD/ONBOARD NAND ONLY ACCESSIBLE FROM ONE PROCESSOR BUT WIFI IS ONLY ACCESSIBLE FROM THE OTHER THIS MAKES LINUX SO MUCH HARDER TO PULL OFF 
SYNCING OVER 8MB OF DATA TO SD OR NAND HANGS BOTH PROCESSORS SIMULTANEOUSLY OH GOD WHY NOTHING HERE MAKES ANY SENSE


----------



## AiP24 (Apr 24, 2019)

So stable, you could build something out of Switches and it wouldn't ever fall. Nor would it become radioactive.


----------



## Jayro (Apr 24, 2019)

At this rate, I think Nintendo is just waiting for SX OS and ReiNX updates to drop and then the lay an update on us to counter it. This can't be coincidence that they're always hours after a CFW fixes what Nintendo broke.


----------



## Wanderer0891 (Apr 24, 2019)

Nintendo sure loves their stability don't they? I am curious on what minor bug got fixed but it probably doesn't matter.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Apr 24, 2019)

Everybody gangsta till the* General system stability improvements to enhance the user's experience*


----------



## Pleng (Apr 24, 2019)

ImSoHandsome said:


> Oh come on, I just updated my switch.


...so? Update it again?


----------



## huma_dawii (Apr 24, 2019)

SomeGamer said:


> Nope, FIRM title wasn't updated, no fuses burnt.


Awesome! Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## nl255 (Apr 24, 2019)

ihaveamac said:


> It's most likely only a fix for the de Blob crash in 8.0.0.



A possibly exploitable crash or just a plain old crash?


----------



## kuwanger (Apr 24, 2019)

NFates said:


> Remember kids, when an earthquake happens, take refuge under your Switch



Don't be silly.  Duck and cover when the nukes come:


----------



## chankarik (Apr 24, 2019)

Very, very stable.


----------



## Lazyboss (Apr 24, 2019)

Nintability.


----------



## FanNintendo (Apr 24, 2019)

I'll wait for another 2 years til it stops and fixes


----------



## guily6669 (Apr 24, 2019)

Damn, that picture is very sad, only 2 kids will survive, the ones protected by Switch Table, or maybe its so stable that everyone in 10 meters protected by its Halo will all survive


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 24, 2019)

My Switch is so stable now I just got a call from the hospital to pick it up.


----------



## Deleted member 453882 (Apr 24, 2019)

My Switch is Mega Stable now, It literally defied the laws of Gravity, and won't drop.


----------



## hurrz (Apr 24, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> My Switch is so stable now I just got a call from the hospital to pick it up.





IAmRifki said:


> My Switch is Mega Stable now, It literally defied the laws of Gravity, and won't drop.


I even ain't got a Switch but if I had, it would be so giga stable that I could let a horse stay in it.


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Apr 24, 2019)

That's kinda funny. Y'know, Since Ver. 7.0.1 came out shortly after 7.0.0, and now it's the same with 8.0.0 and 8.0.1.


----------



## Essasetic (Apr 24, 2019)

Nintendo you had one job! *ONE JOB!*


----------



## zxr750j (Apr 24, 2019)

The switch started out as bipolar, but now it's sooo stable! They even considered to stop giving it lithium...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 24, 2019)

I feel so stable today


----------



## Reecey (Apr 24, 2019)

Jayro said:


> At this rate, I think Nintendo is just waiting for SX OS and ReiNX updates to drop and then the lay an update on us to counter it. This can't be coincidence that they're always hours after a CFW fixes what Nintendo broke.


The problem is the new update didn’t break anything.


----------



## Arras (Apr 24, 2019)

nl255 said:


> A possibly exploitable crash or just a plain old crash?


Regular crash, 8.0 apparently made the game unplayable.


----------



## kuwanger (Apr 24, 2019)

guily6669 said:


> Damn, that picture is very sad, only 2 kids will survive, the ones protected by Switch Table



Clearly only those two children would survive.  Remember:  if you love your kids, buy a Switch.


----------



## trigao (Apr 24, 2019)

gibe moar stability


----------



## BaamAlex (Apr 24, 2019)

So much stablilty...my switch can now survive a thermonuclear attack


----------



## toxic9 (Apr 24, 2019)

I need 8.0.2.. I don't care about new features. I just need stability.. oh please..


----------



## Elliander (Apr 24, 2019)

My Switches are so unstable on 6.2 that my local Walmart spontaneously spawned a whole stockpile of original unpatched Switches overnight, each with SEQUENTIAL serial numbers, so I had to buy another to let the instability grow. I'm thinking of a 4th.

Now I just gotta wait until a safe update window to get all of them onto the same OFW so the modded and unmodded consoles can play together nicely in relative instability.


----------



## blahblah (Apr 24, 2019)

Stability jokes should equal a beheading. We’ve all heard them before. Let’s just not.


----------



## tech3475 (Apr 24, 2019)

blahblah said:


> Stability jokes should equal a beheading. We’ve all heard them before. Let’s just not.



You sound unstable.


----------



## magico29 (Apr 24, 2019)

fuck Nintendo,you cant beat us.


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 24, 2019)

what they break now? Dejavu was destroyed last update what else can they do? unless they can magicly patch rcm exploit on exploitable units (which they can't) theres nothing known to patch


----------



## comput3rus3r (Apr 24, 2019)

blahblah said:


> Stability jokes should equal a beheading. We’ve all heard them before. Let’s just not.


I agree that stability jokes are cringe at this point but your "beheading" comment just shows that you need a stability update.


----------



## BaamAlex (Apr 24, 2019)

chrisrlink said:


> what they break now?


Nothing



chrisrlink said:


> unless they can magicly patch rcm exploit on exploitable units (which they can't) theres nothing known to patch


The only thing what they can patch are software based exploits like nereba i think.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Or whatever for exploits are coming in the future.


----------



## djnate27 (Apr 24, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I was wondering why the last update tasted so stale, now I know why. It needs more stability!


I thought we were supposed to taste the game cartridges...not the updates.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 24, 2019)

blahblah said:


> Stability jokes should equal a beheading. We’ve all heard them before. Let’s just not.


if we wanna joke than we will JOKE and you will sit there brent and like it!


----------



## Kelly525 (Apr 24, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 164711​
> Has your Switch been lacking stability? Well then has Nintendo got something for you! Firmware version 8.0.1 is now live and available for download. The changelog is minimal this time around, only noting that there’s been general stability updates. This thread will be updated if any major homebrew or exploits have been patched yet again.
> 
> Source


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 24, 2019)

djnate27 said:


> I thought we were supposed to taste the game cartridges...not the updates.


Not if you want your tongue paralyzed and unable to taste things. 

That's something only the switch can eat, stabilized game carts with extra stability from nintendo servers.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Apr 24, 2019)

djnate27 said:


> I thought we were supposed to taste the game cartridges...not the updates.


Dude.... You should know that the cartridges contain the updates, that's why they taste like they do... Smh


----------



## Zumoly (Apr 24, 2019)

True story: my switch fell last week off the stairs and it wasn't damaged at all (only the screen protector broke). I'm still on 7.0.1 though. So here reason to update.


----------



## BaamAlex (Apr 24, 2019)

Zumoly said:


> True story: my switch fell last week off the stairs and it wasn't damaged at all (only the screen protector broke). I'm still on 7.0.1 though. So here reason to update.


If you had already been on 8.0.1, would not have broken anything xD


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## RPG_FAN128 (Apr 24, 2019)

Wasn't there just a switch update like yesterday?  Sheesh...


----------



## medoli900 (Apr 25, 2019)

BaamAlex said:


> If you had already been on 8.0.1, would not have broken anything xD


No, if he had updated, it wouldn't affect directly its screen protector, since it's very probably a third party screen protector. Though, the Switch would have stabilized in midair.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 25, 2019)

Remember when the DSi got facebook photo upload through an actual fucking update that WASN'T just bullshit hacking patches?


----------



## huma_dawii (Apr 25, 2019)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> Remember when the DSi got facebook photo upload through an actual fucking update that WASN'T just bullshit hacking patches?



Nintendo I wish they would just go third party, that way I don't have to suffer with their consoles. I want their games, but their consoles always somehow mess up. Same with the OS. Except for 3DS... Seems so full of fearures, ok Wii U too...

You know what? It's just the Switch, the stupid Switch only gets stupid updates.


----------



## Cory321 (Apr 27, 2019)




----------

